# Quick Question about smoking skinless salmon



## sandyut (Apr 6, 2019)

I bought a full salmon filet and it was skinned.  I hadnt noticed, nor have I smoked salmon without skin...

Should I just toss them on right on the grates or use a cooking mat thing?  I have the mats. 

My only concern is they may stick and then fall apart.

quick thoughts please - need to start cookin in about an hour.


----------



## kit s (Apr 6, 2019)

Mats would be best of those two, or on foil. I smoked on my grate but it is different than q'ing. If you can get a a cedar plank then lay it on top of that as that would be best overall, in my opinion.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 6, 2019)

Cool man.  That’s how I was leaning


----------



## daveomak (Apr 6, 2019)

Smoke it on foil or parchment....   I think cedar planks add a crappy flavor to the fish...  All the cedar oils...  especially with no skin to protect the delicate fish flavor....


----------



## sandyut (Apr 7, 2019)

thanks Dave!  parchment would have been a good call. the mats worked with minimal sticking.


----------



## Rathog23 (Apr 9, 2019)

Very timely question, Sandy. I'm considering buying frozen salmon for my first attempt at smoking fish so that I don't burn up $11.99 a pound if I screw up.   I'm thinking of getting a couple of the frozen 12 oz packs for around $5.99 each and doing a dry rub.
 My main concern is keeping the temp down since I'm still new to the WSM.  I think we have some parchment around here.
 One of the videos on youtube the guy, HowToBbqRight I think, makes sort of a foil boat that he sets the fish in.


----------



## martin1950 (Apr 10, 2019)

For well over 20 years I've been hot smoking salmon that I catch out on Lake Michigan. The 1st. time was skin on, yuk. When you skin them you also remove the dark brown lateral line that gives salmon that "fishy" taste. I brine/marinate the fish for 12hrs, let air dry for 2-3hrs, spray the grills and go for it. I don't recall a problem w/ them sticking. But then again I'm smoking snack size pieces. Sorry about the poor quality of the pic's


----------



## daveomak (Apr 10, 2019)

That dark brown line is fat...  It's flavor is based on what the fish is feeding on...  On the Pacific coast, I have eaten ocean kings from Ca. to Ak...   The Ca. kings have oil that is flavored from sardines and squid...  Wa and AK kings have the flavor of herring..   The oil holds all the healthy stuff from the fish...  Omega fatty acids that are heart healthy...
The bad flavored oils are from farm raised fish...  I find that fish oil tastes like dog food...   
Maybe it's farm raised fish you have been eating...


----------



## sandyut (Apr 10, 2019)

Rathog23 said:


> Very timely question, Sandy. I'm considering buying frozen salmon for my first attempt at smoking fish so that I don't burn up $11.99 a pound if I screw up.   I'm thinking of getting a couple of the frozen 12 oz packs for around $5.99 each and doing a dry rub.
> My main concern is keeping the temp down since I'm still new to the WSM.  I think we have some parchment around here.
> One of the videos on youtube the guy, HowToBbqRight I think, makes sort of a foil boat that he sets the fish in.



I used a WSM for years.  Definitely  fill the water bowl with cold water and start in a minion method process - this will definitely keep the temp from spiking initially.  if you start all the coals first, just plan some time for it to slow the burn. Salmon cooks fast so you wont run out of coals either way.  I never had skin on stick, I have done on foil too.  the non stick mats worked fine, parchment may be the easiest tho.  I am a touch lazy and like the toss when done factor.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2019)

In my WSM I've hot smoke salmon at 250* w/o issue. Didn't matter if the skin was on or off. Same for cold smoking. I've always done it straight on a clean grate.

Chris


----------

